# 2021 2700 carolina bay tidewater



## SCB4U (Oct 15, 2019)

HURRY AND CHECK OUT THIS NEW 2021 2700 CB FROM TIDEWATER LOADED OUT READY TO FISH POWERED WITH TWIN YAMAHA 300 HP MOTORS, ON A BOBS JACK PLATE HARD TOP, AQUARIUM LIVE WELL GARMIN 12 INCH GPS, PHONE CHARGER, STEREO SPEAKERS, UNDERWATER LIGHTS, SPREADER LIGHT ON T TOP, CUSHION SEATING AROUND BOW, FENDER CLEATS, AND MANY MORE OPTIONS HURRY AND CALL STEVEN AT PREMIER YAMAHA IN ARANSAS PASS TODAY TO SEE AND RIDE THIS BEAUTY CALL FOR PRICING:texasflag

[email protected]

CELL 361-229-5402 CALL OR TEXT

WORK 361-758-2140


----------

